

How to Poach a Startup Employee - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/how_to_poach_a_startup_employee

======
DanielRibeiro
Another way to poach a startup employee: Write an article on _How to Poach a
Startup Employee_ and submit it to Hacker News. Bonus points if it reaches
first page.

~~~
maxcameron
Ironically, we're not hiring. This article, despite its title, is about
retention.

------
Wilduck
I may be crazy, but does the regularity of feedback sessions sound terrible to
anyone else? I'm most productive when my supervisor let's me just code for a
few days strait. I like getting feedback, but I want to have something
significant to get feedback on.

~~~
maxcameron
How do you feel about pair programming?

------
forrestblount
Another great idea, which I believe I read about Netflix implementing some
time ago, is to always make it a policy to offer everyone the most you can
possibly offer them (in terms of complete compensation package) so that when
they tell you they have something better you don't get caught up trying to
offer them better hours, pay or benefits to get them to stay.

~~~
mickdarling
I pretty much do this now without thinking of it as a retention policy. The
more revenue and funding we get the better everyone does, just seems fair to
me.

------
DavidW
For developers specifically, make sure you allocate enough resources per
developer to keep hardware up to date. When your developers inevitably swap
stories about their working environment at meetups, it doesn't look good to be
the company with the slowest computers and the smallest monitors (speaking
from experience).

------
maxcameron
Hi, I wrote this article, and you should read it if you've ever seen a founder
get all bent out of shape when one of their employees finds a better job.

------
snorkel
Offer to pay them. /baddumbump

Tell them a 40 work week is normal. /tiff

Tell them they park within 1 mile of the building for free. /baddoom

~~~
maxcameron
If only that were enough. I don't know where you live, but in TO salary isn't
enough.

